# Adblock mag meinen Chrome nicht...



## Gazeran (18. Juni 2012)

Ich kann aus irgendwelchen gründen Adblock nicht installieren...

Es kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

Diese Anwendung wird auf diesem Computer nicht unterstützt. Die Installation wurde deaktiviert.
und
Beim Hinzufügen des Artikels zu Chrome ist ein Problem aufgetreten. Aktualisieren Sie die Seite und versuchen Sie es erneut.


Was ist das Problem? sagt es mir! :8


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Juni 2012)

Als Google-Gegner würde ich jetzt sagen "weil du Chrome und nicht Firefox benutzt"


----------



## Gazeran (18. Juni 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Als Google-Gegner würde ich jetzt sagen "weil du Chrome und nicht Firefox benutzt"



Als früherer Firefox verhehrer würde ich das auch sage, aber Firefox wurde einfach kaputtgepatcht, deswegen nutze ich jetzt Chrome


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2012)

Ich meine, AdBlockPlus kann gar nicht mit Chrome funktionieren, da es eigentlich ein Firefox AddOn ist und kein GoogleChrohme Addon. 
Es wird da ja auch unter Firefox installiert, nicht seperat.

Firefox hatte seit einem der letzten Updates bei mir auch so einige Macken.
Daher bin ich nun auf Waterfox (64bit Version von Firefox) umgestiegen - ist zwar englisch, tut aber bisher sein Bestes.


----------



## Saji (18. Juni 2012)

AdBlock Plus (Beta) funktioniert in meinem Chrome einwandfrei. u mad, commericals? ^^

https://chrome.googl...me-ntp-launcher


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2012)

Sehr interessant, daß AdBlockPlus überhaupt bei Chrome angeboten wird.
Gleich auf der Seite blockiert AdBlockPlus bei mir 172 Items  und das zurecht.

Ich frage mich nur, wie dieses reine Mozilla AddOn kompatibel für Chrome gemacht wurde - etwa von Mozilla geklaut?
wobei ich gerade lese, daß es auch für Chrome gemacht wurde ...


----------



## Saji (18. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, daß AdBlockPlus überhaupt bei Chrome angeboten wird.
> Gleich auf der Seite blockiert AdBlockPlus bei mir 172 Items  und das zurecht.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, wie dieses reine Mozilla AddOn kompatibel für Chrome gemacht wurde - etwa von Mozilla geklaut?
> wobei ich gerade lese, daß es auch für Chrome gemacht wurde ...



Du weißt schon das AdBlock Plus von Dritten entwickelt wird, oder?


----------



## Gazeran (19. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Link Saji!
Die Beta funktioniert! *happy*

/problem solved


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Danke für den Link Saji!
> Die Beta funktioniert! *happy*
> 
> /problem solved



Na das freut mich wenn ich mal wirklich helfen konnte. ^^


----------

